# Halloween Machine Magazine SEPTEMBER ISSUE



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Also, looking for great content for our BIG October issue...would love to run stuff from more members of the HalloweenForum...hit me up here with submissions, or send an e-mail to [email protected]!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds awesome Uncle Steed! How would one get one's hands on such an awesome publication?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Never heard of this before. Looks interesting. If we order all three issues, do we get a discount on shipping?


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

halloweeny78 said:


> That sounds awesome Uncle Steed! How would one get one's hands on such an awesome publication?


Right now, it's available here: http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-magazine-issue-three/paperback/product-20364703.html

By the middle of each month, it will also be available on Amazon. 

I want to encourage everyone to send in submission ideas ([email protected])!! I really am just doing this as a labor of love, and I want to highlight Halloween folks. Anything Halloween related, whether it be memories, pictures of your home haunt, pictures of anything Halloween-y, how-tos, art, poetry...literally anything cool and Halloween-ish!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> Never heard of this before. Looks interesting. If we order all three issues, do we get a discount on shipping?


I believe so. I will check on that and get back to you. Also, I will post any coupon codes that come up every once in a while.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like yes, there is a shipping discount with all three. Winds up being a little over $2 for each issue. In addition, there is a 10% discount on the first two issues through the month of September.


----------

